# Any Interests?



## Habano

In fellow members participating in an all Cuban pass? This will be my first pass and thought what better way to do it then with a little "twang". I'm thinking about putting together a pass that consists of nothing but Cuban cigars. That is if there are enough people interested in participating in the pass. They can be young, aged, or vintage Cuban sticks. 

I also considered posting this in the regular forum, but was thinking it may not be a good idea as of yet. If there is not enough interest on this side of the forum, then I'll check with a mod or admin to see if it's safe to post on the other side and involve the other members that do not have access to the Habano forum yet.

If your interested, please post to let me know and I'll keep a running list. I'd like to get roughly 15-20 people involved.


----------



## mvorbrodt

what's an "All Cuban Pass" ?


----------



## Poneill272

It's when he passes all his cubans to me!!! eace:

I'm in man!

1. Poneill272


----------



## Habano

mvorbrodt said:


> what's an "All Cuban Pass" ?


Correct. Phil nailed it on the head! LOL.

All the sticks in the pass will consist of nothing but "CC" and non of them will be "NC". In other words, the pass will consist of nothing but "twang".

:smoke2:


----------



## Poneill272

I really am in!

Put me in coach!! I'm ready to play!!


----------



## Habano

Poneill272 said:


> I really am in!
> 
> Put me in coach!! I'm ready to play!!


Haha easy son, there will be a time when I call on you! LOL.

I've got a few people interested as of now. However this could be treading the line of what is allowed and not here at Puff. So I ask the mods that if I am out of line to please let me know as I do not intend any disrespect.

I may have to seek other means of conducting this pass if there is not enough interest posted in this thread.


----------



## Zeb Zoober

I'm in, if this is allowed.

Can't see why this would be a problem since there already is a CC MAW allowed here.


----------



## Habano

Updated list.....

1. Starbuck
2. Poneill272
3. XXXXXXX
4. XXXXXXX
5. Zeb Zoober


----------



## swingerofbirches

The idea that a few customs *might* be in play here is almost enough for me to get in on this. LOL


----------



## mvorbrodt

so how would this work? Say starbuck sends me 3 of each: Behike 52, 54, and 56, and I, in my boundless generosity, send 3 Quinteros to the next guy?


----------



## asmartbull

Not to piss on your corn flakes,,,,,
but I can't imagine that going on here.
It was brought up a few times and always shut down......


----------



## Rodeo

Martin, there are lots of different types of passes, but the general concept is Starbuck fills a box with, say, 25 cigars. The first person takes 4-5 cigars from the box and adds 4-5 cigars, sending it down the line. When the box finally gets back to Starbuck, its a whole new box. Gives everyone a chance to try new smokes they might not have had an opportunity to try.

As to whether you can take Behikes and leave behind JLP's, well there's lots of ways to deal with that. First one is, YOU CAN'T PARTICIPATE!

Ok, I'm kidding. Some passes are honor system, some you have to record puts and takes, some you have to get pre-approval of puts and takes. But the bottom line is, YOU CAN'T PARTICIPATE!

Sorry, joking again. Anyway, its fun and I'd be in if the mods allow. We do need some rules, though, so we all know the guidelines.


----------



## bigmanfromou

I also would be interested.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

As Steve has said as long as its ok with the mods and everyone knows the rules up front why not. I'm in!eace:


----------



## mvorbrodt

whoo hoo! i'm in too!


----------



## Habano

mvorbrodt said:


> whoo hoo! i'm in too!


Martin I apologize. I just assumed you knew what a Pass was on the cigar forums. To become more familiar with them, I'd suggest taking a look at the Cigar Pass forums under the "Cigars on the Move". Given that you had been here for over a year, I just assumed and apologize for not taking the time to explain.

*Tentative List:*

1. Starbuck
2. Poneill272
3. bdw1984
4. CeeGar
5. Zeb Zoober
6. Swingerofbirches
7. Rodeo
8. bigmanfromou
9. TonyBrooklyn
10. mvorbrodt


----------



## Habano

Admins / Mods:

Before I start taking this further, may we receive your blessings to go forward with the all Cuban pass? I think it's best we receive clarification from the higher elected before I proceed. I just assumed this would not be an issue as other passes are conducted on this forum that involve Cuban cigars as well as the Cuban MAW thread in this forum. Since I had suggested the idea of an all Cuban pass, I felt it was appropriate to post on this side of the forums and not in the regular forums. I also felt that those who have earned their right to the Habano forums would be allowed to participate as they are all well aware of the situation that involves Cuban cigars. If I am crossing the line, breaking any rules, or etc, please let me know as my intentions of this pass are not ill and thought it would be a great idea for the Habano forum. If I have broken rules, I want to apologize in advance and will not consider organizing an all Cuban pass in the future. Since this thread has been up for a good portion of the day, I believe some mods have seen this thread and possibly have no objections to this pass. Otherwise this thread would have been closed thus ending any discussions.

Thank you.


----------



## Vicini

This looks like it'd be fun and if I had more CCs in my collection I'd be in. But sadly I don't think my 1 Monte 4 and robusto sampler would count


----------



## rob51461

Count me in PLZoke:


----------



## rob51461

Vicini said:


> This looks like it'd be fun and if I had more CCs in my collection I'd be in. But sadly I don't think my 1 Monte 4 and robusto sampler would count


 Why would you say that???


----------



## WhoDat

Rodeo said:


> Martin, there are lots of different types of passes, but the general concept is Starbuck fills a box with, say, 25 cigars. The first person takes 4-5 cigars from the box and adds 4-5 cigars, sending it down the line. When the box finally gets back to Starbuck, its a whole new box. Gives everyone a chance to try new smokes they might not have had an opportunity to try.
> 
> As to whether you can take Behikes and leave behind JLP's, well there's lots of ways to deal with that. First one is, YOU CAN'T PARTICIPATE!
> 
> Ok, I'm kidding. Some passes are honor system, some you have to record puts and takes, some you have to get pre-approval of puts and takes. But the bottom line is, YOU CAN'T PARTICIPATE!
> 
> Sorry, joking again. Anyway, its fun and I'd be in if the mods allow. We do need some rules, though, so we all know the guidelines.


I've never done a box pass or even knew what it was prior to this posting. This does sound like fun. Being new to ISOM's I have a relatively small stash. If I did play along, I would just be concerned about not matching / coming close to the value of the cigars passed.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Starbuck said:


> Admins / Mods:
> 
> Before I start taking this further, may we receive your blessings to go forward with the all Cuban pass? I think it's best we receive clarification from the higher elected before I proceed. I just assumed this would not be an issue as other passes are conducted on this forum that involve Cuban cigars as well as the Cuban MAW thread in this forum. Since I had suggested the idea of an all Cuban pass, I felt it was appropriate to post on this side of the forums and not in the regular forums. I also felt that those who have earned their right to the Habano forums would be allowed to participate as they are all well aware of the situation that involves Cuban cigars. If I am crossing the line, breaking any rules, or etc, please let me know as my intentions of this pass are not ill and thought it would be a great idea for the Habano forum. If I have broken rules, I want to apologize in advance and will not consider organizing an all Cuban pass in the future. Since this thread has been up for a good portion of the day, I believe some mods have seen this thread and possibly have no objections to this pass. Otherwise this thread would have been closed thus ending any discussions.
> 
> Thank you.


I'm going to run this past the others. We'll let you know.

BTW...The Habanos Forum would be the only place to post this, if it's a go.


----------



## Habano

Blaylock said:


> I'm going to run this past the others. We'll let you know.
> 
> BTW...The Habanos Forum would be the only place to post this, if it's a go.


Thank you Dave and I appreciate you looking into this for me as well as the other members interested. I too agree this is the only area we would talk/discuss this pass. Look forward to hearing what the other admins/mods have to say.

Aight gents, it's in the hands of the proper people. Keep your fingers crosses in hopes we can proceed.


----------



## Habano

Pass is pending approval from the mods gents....

I have a feeling if the mods were to give this a go, we may have an overwhelming response to this pass.

*Tentative List:*

1. Starbuck
2. Poneill272
3. bdw1984
4. CeeGar
5. Zeb Zoober
6. Swingerofbirches
7. Rodeo
8. bigmanfromou
9. TonyBrooklyn
10. mvorbrodt
11. rob51461


----------



## Habano

Vicini said:


> This looks like it'd be fun and if I had more CCs in my collection I'd be in. But sadly I don't think my 1 Monte 4 and robusto sampler would count


Dennis - no reason why you cannot participate in this pass, granted we are able to move forward with the pass pending approval. Not all of the Cubans in the pass will be top dollar, super rare, premium sticks. I will be sure to include a wide range of prices so EVERYONE is able to take part in the pass. Even if you can only trade for 2-3 cigars from the pass, that is fine. Don't worry, I am sure we can work something out so you can be involved.

If you happen to change your mind, please let me know and I'll add you to the list.


----------



## BMack

I'm far from being able to participate in something like this, but I'd love to watch from afar. Oh the twang... mmmmmmmm... twang.


----------



## Poneill272

Hey David, if this takes off, would we do puts and takes approval the same as my, or Evonnida's pass?


----------



## Habano

Poneill272 said:


> Hey David, if this takes off, would we do puts and takes approval the same as my, or Evonnida's pass?


Great question Phil and one I've been thinking about today when I created this thread. As of right now I am not 100% set in stone as to how I will do the approval for puts and takes. I do like the idea of other members involved with the pass to have say as to what is a fair put and take for the pass.

Also, to help speed things along, I'll probably order the pass based on the location of the members. I think this really speeds things up and keeps it moving along as well. I can say I will more than likely cap the limit to 20 people in the pass. If there is an overwhelming number of people interested, than I may increase it to 25.

But the biggest thing right now I/we have to worry about is whether or not the admins/mods will allow this pass to happen. If they do allow me to conduct this pass, I will have more info to follow in the days coming.


----------



## Habanolover

We are hashing this over right now. We will let you guys know something after we get a little more input from other mods/admin.


----------



## Poneill272

Starbuck said:


> I do like the idea of other members involved with the pass to have say as to what is a fair put and take for the pass.


just remember that this caused some negativity in the beginning of evonnida's pass, and a few ppl even dropped out. Just some food for thought. That's why I decided to go PM only. I don't care either way, personally. I just want to have fun with it, which I will! eace:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I think all puts and takes should be approved by you David. After all it is your pass! That being said everyone on the list should be well known and beyond reproach. I have seen passes that wound up in the tank because of one bad apple. The pass is really more for knoobs than for seasoned vets. As we tend to trade between one another. It is mostly to give a chance to those that have not had a chance. More than it is a chance for us to trade. That being said i know almost all of those on the list. They are all great BOTL. Looks like your off to a great start i wish you luck. And remember if the mods shoot this down. And really i can't see why they would. There is the Cuban Maw/PIF The new one started by Phil. Hell there is even a thread allowing you to post pictures of your purchases. You can always do a secret box pass P.m is your friend!!!!:dude::dude::dude::dude::dude:


----------



## Habano

Habanolover said:


> We are hashing this over right now. We will let you guys know something after we get a little more input from other mods/admin.


Thank you for the update sir. You guys take as much time as you need. No rush at all. Maybe this might be a good test run to see how an all Cuban pass works out and could be a stepping stone going forward for future passes.



Poneill272 said:


> just remember that this caused some negativity in the beginning of evonnida's pass, and a few ppl even dropped out. Just some food for thought. That's why I decided to go PM only. I don't care either way, personally. I just want to have fun with it, which I will! eace:


Yeah was not too fond of the drama and felt bad for Erich. I think there are pros and cons for each approval process. This is something I will def have to think over and may get some advice from the veterans who have conducted successful passes.


----------



## Vicini

If this goes count me in. I'll figure something out


----------



## dmgizzo

David

If this comes to pass (pun intended), I'll jump in, should have at least 5 vitolas to work with by then.


----------



## Habano

Pass still pending approval gents....

*Tentative List:*

1. Starbuck
2. Poneill272
3. bdw1984
4. CeeGar
5. Zeb Zoober
6. Swingerofbirches
7. Rodeo
8. bigmanfromou
9. TonyBrooklyn
10. mvorbrodt
11. rob51461
12. Vicini
13. dmgizzo


----------



## rob51461

Really dont see why there is a delay since we already pass CCs in MAWs in the open, along with posting pics for recent purchases whats the diff with a pass??


----------



## CeeGar

rob51461 said:


> Really dont see why there is a delay since we already pass CCs in MAWs in the open, along with posting pics for recent purchases whats the diff with a pass??


Bring it on! :dude: btw, thanks to David for at least taking the initiative:mrgreen:


----------



## Habano

More than welcome guys and it would be an honor to conduct this pass.

Let's try and not to stir the pit too much, as to questioning why or why we may not be able to conduct this pass. Believe me I know how everyone feels about this topic, we don't want it to get out of hand and disrespect the forum or question the decision of the mods. It's clearly in the hands of the admins/mods of this forum. If we are lucky enough to be granted our wish, I will state we all need to be on our best behavior as far as comments in the pass, drama, and etc. The way I see it, if we are able to proceed, this is like a "probation" type pass. Meaning if we screw this up, we will more than likely have blown any chance of conducting a pass like this in the future. We need to be sure to set an example that an all Cuban pass can be conducted professionally and be completed without any issues or problems. If there are any issues throughout the pass, you can bet we can have the plug pulled at any time, and again, ruin the chances of another pass happening down the road. If the mods require any specific set of rules or requirements for this pass, I ask that everyone complies to their requests.

I for one would like to make this a yearly pass for me to do during the time of the "Masters Golf Tournament".

Thanks everyone.

Pass still pending approval gents....

Tentative List:

1. Starbuck
2. Poneill272
3. bdw1984
4. CeeGar
5. Zeb Zoober
6. Swingerofbirches
7. Rodeo
8. bigmanfromou
9. TonyBrooklyn
10. mvorbrodt
11. rob51461
12. Vicini
13. dmgizzo
14. Sarge


----------



## 4pistonjosh

I need more CC so I can participate. You guys cost me alot of money.


----------



## rob51461

Great!! I feel that this pass should have a mandatory DC# posted from each person and I feel that there should be insurance on each shipment because spit happens


----------



## aea6574

Oh yes, I am in for this if the mods are cool.

Great idea.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Habano

4pistonjosh said:


> I need more CC so I can participate. You guys cost me alot of money.


Give it some time my friend. And I agree, this side of the forum has cost me a lot of money as well....lol. With any luck, maybe we can have another pass down the road.



rob51461 said:


> Great!! I feel that this pass should have a mandatory DC# posted from each person and I feel that there should be insurance on each shipment because spit happens


If this turns out to be a go, I'll have a full set of rules posted as well as any requirements or rules from the mods/admins.

Pass still pending approval gents....

*Tentative List:*

1. Starbuck
2. Poneill272
3. bdw1984
4. CeeGar
5. Zeb Zoober
6. Swingerofbirches
7. Rodeo
8. bigmanfromou
9. TonyBrooklyn
10. mvorbrodt
11. rob51461
12. Vicini
13. dmgizzo
14. Sarge
15. aea6574


----------



## HydroRaven

If it does go through and it's OK to ship to Japan, I would love to be at the bottom of the pass, as to have the less impact on time.


----------



## TrippMc4

If this is a go I am definitely in. Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Habano

HydroRaven said:


> If it does go through and it's OK to ship to Japan, I would love to be at the bottom of the pass, as to have the less impact on time.


My friend I would love to have you join. However my only concerns is with customs. With everyone already being in the States, we would not have to worry about the box being "searched" since it's already inside the US. I think it would be a grave risk to send the pass directly to you and take the chances of the box being snagged.

Now, what I would be willing to do....is put you on the end of the pass. Once the box makes its rounds to everyone here in the US and comes back to me, you would simply post your puts and takes for the pass. I then in return would send you the takes, and then once you receive them, you would mail me back the puts. Rather than ship the entire box and possibly losing the cigars, I'd be willing to send you what you elected to take from the pass and have you mail me back what you are putting back in. I think this works out for everyone and still allows you to be involved with the pass.


----------



## rob51461

4pistonjosh said:


> I need more CC so I can participate. You guys cost me alot of money.


Watch your box in a few days


----------



## Habano

Pass still pending approval gents....

*Tentative List:*

1. Starbuck
2. Poneill272
3. bdw1984
4. CeeGar
5. Zeb Zoober
6. Swingerofbirches
7. Rodeo
8. bigmanfromou
9. TonyBrooklyn
10. mvorbrodt
11. rob51461
12. Vicini
13. dmgizzo
14. Sarge
15. aea6574
16. HydroRaven
17. TrippMc4


----------



## rob51461

Im all in on this, as long as I can "put" a JLP for a BHK otherwise I dont know........ of course Im j/k wink wink


----------



## HydroRaven

Dave, I think that's a brilliant idea. If you can send me some pics at the end of it all, I'll be able to make my selection and send you my sticks in return. And if it does get flagged by customs on my end, at least the taxes won't be as much


----------



## EricF

I don't have what most have, but I would be willing to give it a go!


----------



## rob51461

HydroRaven said:


> If it does go through and it's OK to ship to Japan, I would love to be at the bottom of the pass, as to have the less impact on time.


 Dont know if we want eradiated smoke there brother


----------



## rob51461

Starbuck said:


> My friend I would love to have you join. However my only concerns is with customs. With everyone already being in the States, we would not have to worry about the box being "searched" since it's already inside the US. I think it would be a grave risk to send the pass directly to you and take the chances of the box being snagged.
> 
> Now, what I would be willing to do....is put you on the end of the pass. Once the box makes its rounds to everyone here in the US and comes back to me, you would simply post your puts and takes for the pass. I then in return would send you the takes, and then once you receive them, you would mail me back the puts. Rather than ship the entire box and possibly losing the cigars, I'd be willing to send you what you elected to take from the pass and have you mail me back what you are putting back in. I think this works out for everyone and still allows you to be involved with the pass.


 Yuore ok in my book Dave. What a BOTL


----------



## Habano

Pass still pending approval gents....

*Tentative List:*

1. Starbuck
2. Poneill272
3. bdw1984
4. CeeGar
5. Zeb Zoober
6. Swingerofbirches
7. Rodeo
8. bigmanfromou
9. TonyBrooklyn
10. mvorbrodt
11. rob51461
12. Vicini
13. dmgizzo
14. Sarge
15. aea6574
16. HydroRaven
17. TrippMc4
18. EricF


----------



## HydroRaven

Haven't you heard? It's the new twang!


----------



## rob51461

4pistonjosh said:


> i need more cc so i can participate. You guys cost me alot of money.


9405 5036 9930 0045 9590 34


----------



## 4pistonjosh

rob51461 said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0045 9590 34


If this is true i might wet myself.


----------



## Habanolover

OK guys, here is the deal. This pass is going to be allowed. Since everyone who has access to this forum has been here at least 3 months you all are expected to know how a pass operates and how to ensure that it runs smoothly. As I am certain most of you know by now things are taken very seriously in this section of PUFF and this pass should be no different. It will be monitored and any BS will result in no future passes being allowed in this section.

I see no need for any special rules besides any that Dave feels are appropriate. Just relax, have fun and hopefully everyone comes out with some smokes they do not have or have wanted to try.


----------



## Poneill272

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## rob51461

Habanolover said:


> OK guys, here is the deal. This pass is going to be allowed. Since everyone who has access to this forum has been here at least 3 months you all are expected to know how a pass operates and how to ensure that it runs smoothly. As I am certain most of you know by now things are taken very seriously in this section of PUFF and this pass should be no different. It will be monitored and any BS will result in no future passes being allowed in this section.
> 
> I see no need for any special rules besides any that Dave feels are appropriate. Just relax, have fun and hopefully everyone comes out with some smokes they do not have or have wanted to try.


 WHOO HOO!!!!!!


----------



## rob51461

4pistonjosh said:


> If this is true i might wet myself.


Better get some depends brother:yo:


----------



## aea6574

Habanolover said:


> OK guys, here is the deal. This pass is going to be allowed. Since everyone who has access to this forum has been here at least 3 months you all are expected to know how a pass operates and how to ensure that it runs smoothly. As I am certain most of you know by now things are taken very seriously in this section of PUFF and this pass should be no different. It will be monitored and any BS will result in no future passes being allowed in this section.
> 
> I see no need for any special rules besides any that Dave feels are appropriate. Just relax, have fun and hopefully everyone comes out with some smokes they do not have or have wanted to try.


I am not a big emoticon guy like the other Tony but.....

:rockon::rockon::nod::nod:ipe::bowdown::bowdown::llama::cheer2::cheer2:

And I threw the Llama in just cause it looked cool.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Habanolover

Just one more thing I would like to add:

*BE ABSOLUTELY SURE OF THE PROVENANCE OF YOUR CIGARS BEFORE YOU SIGN ON FOR THIS PASS. VERY FEW THINGS WOULD RUIN IT QUICKER THAN FAKES BEING PUT INTO IT!*


----------



## HydroRaven

Habanolover said:


> Just one more thing I would like to add:
> 
> *BE ABSOLUTELY SURE OF THE PROVENANCE OF YOUR CIGARS BEFORE YOU SIGN ON FOR THIS PASS. VERY FEW THINGS WOULD RUIN IT QUICKER THAN FAKES BEING PUT INTO IT!*


I concur. Nothing would be worse than fishing out a fake from the lot


----------



## Habano

Habanolover said:


> OK guys, here is the deal. This pass is going to be allowed. Since everyone who has access to this forum has been here at least 3 months you all are expected to know how a pass operates and how to ensure that it runs smoothly. As I am certain most of you know by now things are taken very seriously in this section of PUFF and this pass should be no different. It will be monitored and any BS will result in no future passes being allowed in this section.
> 
> I see no need for any special rules besides any that Dave feels are appropriate. Just relax, have fun and hopefully everyone comes out with some smokes they do not have or have wanted to try.


Thank you for allowing the pass. Please express my appreciation to the other admins and mods as well.


----------



## Habano

Pass has been *APPROVED!!*

*Tentative List:*

1. Starbuck
2. Poneill272
3. bdw1984
4. CeeGar
5. Zeb Zoober
6. Swingerofbirches
7. Rodeo
8. bigmanfromou
9. TonyBrooklyn
10. mvorbrodt
11. rob51461
12. Vicini
13. dmgizzo
14. Sarge
15. aea6574
16. HydroRaven
17. TrippMc4
18. EricF
19. WhoDat


----------



## rcruz1211

Starbuck said:


> My friend I would love to have you join. *However my only concerns is with customs. With everyone already being in the States, we would not have to worry about the box being "searched" since it's already inside the US. I think it would be a grave risk to send the pass directly to you and take the chances of the box being snagged.*
> 
> Now, what I would be willing to do....is put you on the end of the pass. Once the box makes its rounds to everyone here in the US and comes back to me, you would simply post your puts and takes for the pass. I then in return would send you the takes, and then once you receive them, you would mail me back the puts. Rather than ship the entire box and possibly losing the cigars, I'd be willing to send you what you elected to take from the pass and have you mail me back what you are putting back in. I think this works out for everyone and still allows you to be involved with the pass.


Unfortunately this is why I can't joint in on these MAWs and passes 

That is a great gesture to do that for him David!


----------



## Habano

rcruz1211 said:


> Unfortunately this is why I can't joint in on these MAWs and passes
> 
> That is a great gesture to do that for him David!


What if I were to do the same for you as I am for HydroRaven? Would you be interested in becoming a part of the pass? Granted it may be a few weeks before we get to you, but in the end, you would be in the pass. Just let me know.


----------



## Habano

Pass has been *APPROVED!!*

Ok now that the pass has been approved, I can start moving forward with the details. I am willing to take the list up to 25 members for the pass. Normally I think this would be too many, however a couple of the guys live close to me, so the pass would be conducted at a local herf. There is also the possibility of a couple of guys are International, and will be added to the list at the very end. So in reality the pass will be going out to roughly 20 people here in the States. The final spots will be open to members on a first come first serve basis.

Tentative List:

1. Starbuck
2. Poneill272
3. bdw1984
4. CeeGar
5. Zeb Zoober
6. Swingerofbirches
7. Rodeo
8. bigmanfromou
9. TonyBrooklyn
10. mvorbrodt
11. rob51461
12. Vicini
13. dmgizzo
14. Sarge
15. aea6574
16. HydroRaven
17. TrippMc4
18. EricF
19. WhoDat
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.


----------



## Poneill272

This is looking great!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Reg

Glad you guys got the "OK" on this. Will be fun to watch. :tu


----------



## EricF

Starbuck said:


> Pass has been *APPROVED!!*
> 
> Ok now that the pass has been approved, I can start moving forward with the details. I am willing to take the list up to 25 members for the pass. Normally I think this would be too many, however a couple of the guys live close to me, so the pass would be conducted at a local herf. There is also the possibility of a couple of guys are International, and will be added to the list at the very end. So in reality the pass will be going out to roughly 20 people here in the States. The final spots will be open to members on a first come first serve basis.
> 
> Tentative List:


Dave, Martin and I are also very close so make sure you put us together when you do the travel plans. We can hand off in person and not have to worry about USPS messing with us too much!

Glad this is a go!!!!!!


----------



## Habano

EricF said:


> Dave, Martin and I are also very close so make sure you put us together when you do the travel plans. We can hand off in person and not have to worry about USPS messing with us too much!
> 
> Glad this is a go!!!!!!


Fantastic! This really helps when a couple of brothers are close as it's one less person we have to wait on for the pass to arrive. Thanks for letting me know Eric.


----------



## mvorbrodt

EricF said:


> Dave, Martin and I are also very close so make sure you put us together when you do the travel plans. We can hand off in person and not have to worry about USPS messing with us too much!
> 
> Glad this is a go!!!!!!


Good call!
I'm in Pompano Beach, and work in Boca Raton (9am-5pm M-F) so I could certainly meet up in person with others from S.FL. I know there's a BOTL here from Ft. Lauderdale, not sure if he's on the list though.


----------



## Poneill272

Same here for dmgizzo, and myself. We could probably hand off in person too. I'll se what he thinks.


----------



## austintxeric

David,

I would love to be a part of this pass. I am a relative newb when it comes to CCs but thanks to everyone here I have been 'urged' down the slope fairly quickly and have 5-6 different vitolas to play with if that is acceptable?


----------



## Habano

Poneill272 said:


> Same here for dmgizzo, and myself. We could probably hand off in person too. I'll se what he thinks.


That would be great Phil, anything to speed it up is a good thing. Once you hear back from him, please let me know and I'll keep this in mind when putting the order together.


----------



## Habano

austintxeric said:


> David,
> 
> I would love to be a part of this pass. I am a relative newb when it comes to CCs but thanks to everyone here I have been 'urged' down the slope fairly quickly and have 5-6 different vitolas to play with if that is acceptable?


You will be fine my friend. If you have five to six different sticks, and can swap in the pass for like or close to equal value, then I don't see it being an issue at all. I will add you to the list!


----------



## Habano

Pass has been *APPROVED!!*

Ok now that the pass has been approved, I can start moving forward with the details. I am willing to take the list up to 25 members for the pass. Normally I think this would be too many, however a couple of the guys live close to me, so the pass would be conducted at a local herf. There is also the possibility of a couple of guys are International, and will be added to the list at the very end. So in reality the pass will be going out to roughly 20 people here in the States. The final spots will be open to members on a first come first serve basis.

*Tentative List:*

1. Starbuck
2. Poneill272
3. bdw1984
4. CeeGar
5. Zeb Zoober
6. Swingerofbirches
7. Rodeo
8. bigmanfromou
9. TonyBrooklyn
10. mvorbrodt
11. rob51461
12. Vicini
13. dmgizzo
14. Sarge
15. aea6574
16. HydroRaven
17. TrippMc4
18. EricF
19. WhoDat
20. austintxeric
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.


----------



## JCK

I'd be wary of such a long pass approaching in April with International travel. You'll be getting into travel during the hotter months.

- consider the time of travel and duration each member will have the cigars. I'd be crisp on the turnaround time with each member. If put/take approvals are delayed, the pass can get held up.

- consider customs and cost of shipping international. At the end of the pass, the package is probably going to be pretty heavy. Cost prohibitive I think for trading out 5 cigars or so. Some members may be in it for just the fun and don't really consider the costs. I'd also hate for a package like that to get distributed and smoked by a bunch of customs fellas.

other than the other pass stuff, making sure the boxes, humidification, other packaging get's refreshed along the way. Enjoy!


----------



## Habano

JCK said:


> I'd be wary of such a long pass approaching in April with International travel. You'll be getting into travel during the hotter months.
> 
> - consider the time of travel and duration each member will have the cigars. I'd be crisp on the turnaround time with each member. If put/take approvals are delayed, the pass can get held up.
> 
> - consider customs and cost of shipping international. At the end of the pass, the package is probably going to be pretty heavy. Cost prohibitive I think for trading out 5 cigars or so. Some members may be in it for just the fun and don't really consider the costs. I'd also hate for a package like that to get distributed and smoked by a bunch of customs fellas.
> 
> other than the other pass stuff, making sure the boxes, humidification, other packaging get's refreshed along the way. Enjoy!


Really great advice and suggestions, ones I appreciate very much.

The guys that are International will be on the end of the pass list. Also, I will only be sending them their approved takes, and in return they will be sending me their puts. So if we have two guys International, more than likely both their boxes will be going out together at the end. The pass will indeed not being going International with all of the cigars. It will stay Stateside to avoid any issues with customs and/or long delays in flight.

I agree the cost of shipping via International is not cheap, but one I've decided to cover for those guys to be involved. That is the reason why the pass will come back me once it makes its rounds here in the US so I can finish up the takes/puts for the International guys and send them their approved cigars.


----------



## dmgizzo

Poneill272 said:


> Same here for dmgizzo, and myself. We could probably hand off in person too. I'll se what he thinks.


I am good with this. :mischief:


----------



## Poneill272

dmgizzo said:


> I am good with this. :mischief:


LOL!! I just sent you a PM about this! :r


----------



## bdw1984

mvorbrodt said:


> Good call!
> I'm in Pompano Beach, and work in Boca Raton (9am-5pm M-F) so I could certainly meet up in person with others from S.FL. I know there's a BOTL here from Ft. Lauderdale, not sure if he's on the list though.


That would be me! I actually live in Boca. Would definitely like to meet up, pass the box and smoke a good one! Plenty of places in between Boca and Pompano. Have you been to Prime Cigar in Boca yet? Great spot.


----------



## EricF

bdw1984 said:


> That would be me! I actually live in Boca. Would definitely like to meet up, pass the box and smoke a good one! Plenty of places in between Boca and Pompano. Have you been to Prime Cigar in Boca yet? Great spot.


Excellent! All 3 of us could meet and do the pass at one time and really speed things up! I work in Pompano and live in Miramar!!

Smoke Inn in Pompano or Margate could be another option.


----------



## Tritones

Reg said:


> Glad you guys got the "OK" on this. Will be fun to watch. :tu


+1! opcorn:


----------



## mvorbrodt

EricF said:


> Dave, Martin and I are also very close so make sure you put us together when you do the travel plans. We can hand off in person and not have to worry about USPS messing with us too much!
> 
> Glad this is a go!!!!!!





bdw1984 said:


> That would be me! I actually live in Boca. Would definitely like to meet up, pass the box and smoke a good one! Plenty of places in between Boca and Pompano. Have you been to Prime Cigar in Boca yet? Great spot.


no, i usually got to boca bennington's.


----------



## Habano

*Tentative List:*

1. Starbuck
2. Poneill272
3. bdw1984
4. CeeGar
5. Zeb Zoober
6. Swingerofbirches
7. Rodeo
8. bigmanfromou
9. TonyBrooklyn
10. mvorbrodt
11. rob51461
12. Vicini
13. dmgizzo
14. Sarge
15. aea6574
16. HydroRaven
17. TrippMc4
18. EricF
19. WhoDat
20. austintxeric
21. Short and Sweet
22.
23.
24.
25.


----------



## bdw1984

EricF said:


> Excellent! All 3 of us could meet and do the pass at one time and really speed things up! I work in Pompano and live in Miramar!!
> 
> Smoke Inn in Pompano or Margate could be another option.


Smoke Inn would work too. @Martin, you should definitely check out Prime, much less stuffy than Bennington's and they have hot girls. Illusione event tomorrow night.

This works out great! It cuts down on shipping time/cost and unites 3 Puff brothers. Win, Win!


----------



## Habano

bdw1984 said:


> Smoke Inn would work too. @Martin, you should definitely check out Prime, much less stuffy than Bennington's and they have hot girls. Illusione event tomorrow night.
> 
> *This works out great! It cuts down on shipping time/cost and unites 3 Puff brothers. Win, Win!*


I totally agree. I will keep you three in mind when putting together the order of the pass. There are a few of us local guys in the pass as well and we will be doing the same. From what I can see, there are about 10 guys that will be getting together for the pass, which is really three stops rather than the pass going to each of the 10 guys. This will def speed it up and cut the cost of shipping and times down. Nice work gents.


----------



## Habano

*Tentative List:*

1. Starbuck
2. Poneill272
3. bdw1984
4. CeeGar
5. Zeb Zoober
6. Swingerofbirches
7. Rodeo
8. bigmanfromou
9. TonyBrooklyn
10. mvorbrodt
11. rob51461
12. Vicini
13. dmgizzo
14. Sarge
15. aea6574
16. HydroRaven
17. TrippMc4
18. EricF
19. WhoDat
20. austintxeric
21. Short and Sweet
22. Smelvis 
23. Mhouser7
24.
25.


----------



## Short and Sweet

Thanks for adding me while I was at work, damn Charlie talked me into it!

Do I get to put like Swishers and Phillies in this pass? Jus wondering... one of my fav smokes...

...

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Let's get in movin! We always do everything at the Cincy herf's!


----------



## rob51461

Short and Sweet said:


> Thanks for adding me while I was at work, damn Charlie talked me into it!
> 
> Do I get to put like Swishers and Phillies in this pass? Jus wondering... one of my fav smokes...
> 
> ...
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Let's get in movin! We always do everything at the Cincy herf's!


Just as long as theyre true cuban Swishers and Phillies:kicknuts:


----------



## rob51461

This is going to be a long pass so we have to set a rule about humidification. I was involved in a pass where someone put a wet paper towel in the pass, you can imagine what happened.


----------



## Short and Sweet

rob51461 said:


> Just as long as theyre true cuban Swishers and Phillies:kicknuts:


Lets just hope David does not start the pass with 20 BHK's LOL


----------



## TrippMc4

So when is this starting up? Can't wait to see how his progresses!


----------



## BDog

I would enjoy an all CC pass. Ive got a few to contribute and this would be a great way to try some new ones. If there is a spot left please add me.


----------



## Habano

Short and Sweet said:


> Thanks for adding me while I was at work, damn Charlie talked me into it!
> 
> Do I get to put like Swishers and Phillies in this pass? Jus wondering... one of my fav smokes...
> 
> ...
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Let's get in movin! We always do everything at the Cincy herf's!


No problem my friend. You, Charlie, and I will be doing our pass all together at once. More than likely towards the end as we hit the home stretch.


----------



## Habano

rob51461 said:


> This is going to be a long pass so we have to set a rule about humidification. I was involved in a pass where someone put a wet paper towel in the pass, you can imagine what happened.


I will be putting the proper measures in place to ensure the cigars are well humidified at the start, middle, and the end of the pass. It's good we will be getting this started soon before we reaching baking temps in the summer months.


----------



## Habano

TrippMc4 said:


> So when is this starting up? Can't wait to see how his progresses!


I've got one spot left to fill on the list, then I will close it up. In the meantime I am working on the cigar list, rules, and will have to gather info to determine the order of the pass. While there are many involved with this pass, several of the members live close together and will be meeting to conduct the pass. This will save a ton of time as well as shipping costs for several members. I want to make sure I have the proper measures in place before I launch this box. There are a few other things I need to pick up to protect the cigars and ensure they are safe throughout the entire pass. Keep your eyes on this thread and I will also be creating a master pass thread in the upcoming days.


----------



## Habano

BDog said:


> I would enjoy an all CC pass. Ive got a few to contribute and this would be a great way to try some new ones. If there is a spot left please add me.


Welcome aboard my friend.

*Tentative List:*

1. Starbuck
2. Poneill272
3. bdw1984
4. CeeGar
5. Zeb Zoober
6. Swingerofbirches
7. Rodeo
8. bigmanfromou
9. TonyBrooklyn
10. mvorbrodt
11. rob51461
12. Vicini
13. dmgizzo
14. Sarge
15. aea6574
16. HydroRaven
17. TrippMc4
18. EricF
19. WhoDat
20. austintxeric
21. Short and Sweet
22. Smelvis 
23. Mhouser7
24. BDog
25.

One spot left. Who would like to take the final spot?


----------



## Short and Sweet

Starbuck said:


> No problem my friend. You, Charlie, and I will be doing our pass all together at once. More than likely towards the end as we hit the home stretch.


David, multi quoting owns you :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Someone grab the last spot!!!


----------



## Son Of Thor

I'll grab the last spot, I guess I haven't been keeping up with this thread.


----------



## Habano

Glad to have ya Corey!

*Final List:*

1. Starbuck
2. Poneill272
3. bdw1984
4. CeeGar
5. Zeb Zoober
6. Swingerofbirches
7. Rodeo
8. bigmanfromou
9. TonyBrooklyn
10. mvorbrodt
11. rob51461
12. Vicini
13. dmgizzo
14. Sarge
15. aea6574
16. HydroRaven
17. TrippMc4
18. EricF
19. WhoDat
20. austintxeric
21. Short and Sweet
22. Smelvis
23. Mhouser7
24. BDog
25. Son of Thor


----------



## Poneill272

:woohoo:

opcorn: :mrgreen:


----------



## BMack

Wow, I'm scared that I'm too much of a habanos newb to just view what is going to happen here.


----------



## Habano

Glad to have ya Corey!

*Final Pass List:*

1. Starbuck
2. Poneill272
3. bdw1984
4. CeeGar
5. Zeb Zoober
6. Swingerofbirches
7. Rodeo
8. bigmanfromou
9. TonyBrooklyn
10. mvorbrodt
11. rob51461
12. Vicini
13. dmgizzo
14. Sarge
15. aea6574
16. HydroRaven
17. TrippMc4
18. EricF
19. WhoDat
20. austintxeric
21. Short and Sweet
22. Smelvis
23. Mhouser7
24. BDog
25. Son of Thor

*PLEASE READ BELOW:*

*At this time, I'd like to ask everyone to PM me their full name and address for the pass. I need to compile a list of addresses so I can start charting the course and order for the pass based on everyone's geographical location.*

I also ask, simply because we have some new members to passes and Cubans cigars, to please take a look at the "Cigar Pass" forum which can be found under "Cigars on the Move" to become familiar with how a pass is conducted. If any one of you have questions on how a cigar pass works, please feel free to ask in this thread and I am sure the other members or myself will be happy to address any questions you may have.

In the upcoming days I will be working on the order of the pass, rules, list of cigars, and etc for the pass. I will also be creating a master thread for the pass, so keep your eyes open and to this thread as well for any news concerning the pass. Please be patient while I try and gather everyone's information and compile the data. I def want to make sure I have everything in line before we cut the ribbon and launch the sticks.

*A couple of things I'd like to address......*

1. There WILL NOT be any drama in this pass. I've been involved with other passes were their were issues with dollar amounts of the cigars for the puts/takes, quality of cigars, and etc. I do not want this to be the downfall of this pass. As you all are well aware, we are being closely monitored by the admins and mods of this forum. Any little issues or events can or could ruin it for everyone going forward.

2. If there is a question, concern, or the idea of anyone thinking about making a negative comment about anything, I ask that you please send it in a PM directly to me and I will address it accordingly. Again we are being watched in this pass and I want to keep it as professional as we can. Depending on the outcome of this pass, it could very well be the last one publicly posted in the Habano section of the forum. So let's do this right and show upper management we can conduct ourselves as adults and set the tone for Cuban cigar passes going forward.

3. The puts and takes approval is something I am currently working on. As of now, I will be approving the puts and takes with a committee of veterans behind me to ensure the value and quality of sticks are fair. I'm still new in a lot of ways to Cuban cigars and I am still learning everyday. They have been kind enough to offer their wisdom and advice to me as needed when in question. I have yet to decide if the list of puts and takes will be posted in the main pass thread, or if they will be sent to me via PM. I will have more to follow once I work up the full list of rules.

4. Last, but not least, let's have fun with this pass. If anything I want everyone to learn as we go along as well. I also have a couple of great ideas for this pass and I will say, in the end, their will be a prize for one lucky member in this pass.

I'd like to also thank everyone for their support and interests for me to put this pass together. Without the 25 people above, this pass would not be possible. I would also like to thank the admins and mods for having the faith in me to conduct this pass, and allow it to be conducted as well.

Updates to follow gentlemen......


----------



## Habano

A quick update fellow gents and members of the pass......

Although the official rules will be announced in a few days when the actual pass thread is posted, I felt it was important to post this caveat to the well known "100% Trader Feedback" rule as it has the potential to play a part in participatory status.

I've made it abundantly clear that the integrity of this pass will not be compromised, especially by anything that could have been prevented in the planning stages, and so anyone that has a trader raging of 100%, but has had Puff related grievances submitted to me by more then one other pass participant will have their participatory status reviewed and may be subject to removal from the pass based on my discretion.


----------



## swingerofbirches

Makes sense to me!


----------



## HydroRaven

I'm glad we're getting these ground rules done so we can all protect our investment, but more importantly so we can all enjoy our sticks in a timely manner without further headaches.


----------



## Habano

*PLEASE READ BELOW:

At this time, I'd like to ask everyone to PM me their full name and address for the pass. I need to compile a list of addresses so I can start charting the course and order for the pass based on everyone's geographical location.*

I've received roughly 50% of the names and addresses I need for the pass. I will post a list of names tomorrow afternoon for those who have not sent me a PM with required info.

Thanks guys!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sorry David i thought you had it.
On the way bro!:car:


----------



## Poneill272

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sorry David i thought you had it.
> On the way bro!:car:


I still do!! :madgrin:


----------



## Habano

Quite alright Tony, no worries at all my friend.

*PLEASE READ (IF YOUR NAME IS ON THE LIST BELOW):*

*1. bigmanfromou
2. mvorbrodt
3. Sarge
4. aea6574 (Vacation??)
5. TrippMc4
6. Mhouser7*

*I'd like to ask everyone to PM me their full name and address for the pass. I need to compile a list of addresses so I can start charting the course and order for the pass based on everyone's geographical location.*


----------



## Short and Sweet

David is on top of this! This pass is going places!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Well there should be another spot if any of you guys are interested. I had to drop out for personal reasons. As David has said lets keep it running smooth and please no Drama. Everybody's watching you guys make me proud!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Poneill272 said:


> I still do!! :madgrin:


I got yours too 
I shall strike when least expected!:banana:


----------



## rob51461

Me also since I may not be available to receive and send the pass in a reasonable time frame. Have fun guys Ill be checking in to watch how this goes and enjoy it with all of you.:sorry:


----------



## 4pistonjosh

heading to the mailbox I hear there is a special little present.


----------



## rob51461

4pistonjosh said:


> heading to the mailbox I hear there is a special little present.


 Did you get your depends like I suggested????

PS They were sent hoping you may particapate in this pass, but do as you will theyre yours ENJOY!!


----------



## Habano

As you guys can see we have two spots become open. I am willing to fill these two spots and leave signups open till tomorrow night. If possible I'd like to fill two more spots and have everyones address by late tomorrow night. Thanks guys!


----------



## HydroRaven

Damn, what a shame Tony! I was expecting some PLPCs & Party Shorts in there 

Oh well, next time.


----------



## Habano

Tony and Rob both will be missed in the pass. However the show must go on. I'd really like to find two more spots to make it an even 25 for the pass. So if anyone knows of anyone that has access to the Habano side that you feel may be interested, shoot them a PM and encourage them to sign up.


----------



## Habano

*Final Pass List:*

1. Starbuck
2. Poneill272
3. bdw1984
4. CeeGar
5. Zeb Zoober
6. Swingerofbirches
7. Rodeo
8. bigmanfromou
9. 
10. mvorbrodt
11. 
12. Vicini
13. dmgizzo
14. Sarge
15. aea6574
16. HydroRaven
17. TrippMc4
18. EricF
19. WhoDat
20. austintxeric
21. Short and Sweet
22. Smelvis
23. Mhouser7
24. BDog
25. Son of Thor

Two spots open for the pass. If your interested just let me know by posting here or shooting me a PM. I'll keep these open till tomorrow night or until filled. If no one else signs up, we'll go with 23 as the official list.

I have everyone's address except for two people, which I've sent PM's to asking for their information.


----------



## Habano

*Order of Cuban Cigar Pass* (Not Final)

1. Mhouser7
2. Zeb Zoober
3. Son of Thor
4. Smelvis
5. Vicini
6. BDog
7. austintxeric
8. WhoDat
9. bdw1984
10. EricF
11. mvorbrodt
12.CeeGar
13. bigmanfromou
14. TrippMc4
15. Rodeo
16. aea6574
17. Sarge
18. Poneill272
19. dmgizzo
20. swingerofbirches
21. shortandsweet
22. HydroRaven
23. Starbuck


----------



## CeeGar

That is awesome, David! A loop around the country :bounce:


----------



## austintxeric

Lookin good David!


----------



## BDog

PM incoming  related to my location .


----------



## TrippMc4

Great job David. This is looking like it will be spectacular!


----------



## Habano

BDog said:


> PM incoming  related to my location .


I see the error my friend. I've got you two backwards on the map. Where you are located now, is where Vicini should be located. My apologies and I will fix before the final is posted. Thank you for pointing out so I could correct it.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Looks good David


----------



## Habano

Thank you everyone for the kind words. I really want this to be an awesome pass and one that is well thought out. I am in the process of creating the list of cigars for the pass. I should have something posted by tomorrow evening with a general idea of what cigars will be getting us started.

To protect the investment and as you can see, we will be hitting just about all areas of the country. Based on what others have told me in regards to passes and etc, they all suggested it was a good idea to use a herf a dor to protect the cigars. I've decided to go with the Xikar HC 30-50 count cigar travel humidor. With us using the travel cigar humidor, we will not have to worry about the cigars getting damaged during shipping. It has a built in humidifier, but we will also be using humidpaks to keep the cigars at the proper humidity. I will also be including a hygrometer to go inside the cigar travel humidor so we will know what RH% the cigars are staying.

The cigar travel humidor should fit in a USPS large flate rate box. Shipping for everyone should be around $12.00. Although some of us will be meeting up with others to conduct the pass. I am sure others would be willing to split the cost of shipping to send it off to the next person on the list. If there is an issue with shipping costs, please let me know.

The Xikar cigar travel humidor we will be using for the pass:


----------



## bdw1984

HydroRaven said:


> Damn, what a shame Tony! I was expecting some PLPCs & Party Shorts in there
> 
> Oh well, next time.


Don't worry, we can still make that happen!


----------



## Vicini

Looks good


----------



## Short and Sweet

I hope people realize how much work David is putting into this, it will take just as much work on everyone's end to ensure that this works perfectly.


----------



## WhoDat

The route looks good. We'll be going coast to coast on this one. Literally!!!


----------



## swingerofbirches

Short and Sweet said:


> I hope people realize how much work David is putting into this, it will take just as much work on everyone's end to ensure that this works perfectly.


No doubt! David has put a ton into this already! Thx David!


----------



## JGD

I may be way late on this one, but if there is room I'll join!


----------



## Habano

JGD said:


> I may be way late on this one, but if there is room I'll join!


You are in my friend. Always room for you. Can you shoot me a PM with your full name and address sir? Thank you.

Also I wanted to thank everyone for the kind words. It means a lot and I am really excited to get this rocking. I didn't get to spend a lot of time on it today as I was mounting a 46" LCD in my upper living room. Talk about a bit*h! LOL.

I'll leave sign ups open for a little while longer, but they will be closed later tonight and we'll go with whatever number we have. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Habano

*Tentative Pass List:*

1. Starbuck
2. Poneill272
3. bdw1984
4. CeeGar
5. Zeb Zoober
6. Swingerofbirches
7. Rodeo
8. bigmanfromou
9.
10. mvorbrodt
11.
12. Vicini
13. dmgizzo
14. Sarge
15. aea6574
16. HydroRaven
17. TrippMc4
18. EricF
19. WhoDat
20. austintxeric
21. Short and Sweet
22. JGD
23. Mhouser7
24. BDog
25. Son of Thor

*Two spots left gents! Who wants them??*


----------



## Habano

Aight signs up are closed, unless you can convince me to let you in before I finalize everything...lol. Looks like the magic number will be 23. I will be finalizing the pass order, though it should not change much from the list I posted on Saturday night. I do need to fix a couple minor errors, nothing major.

Below is a tentative list of the of the cigars we will start the pass with. I've got 25 picked out as of now, however I may go to 30 to get us going.

*Cuban Cigar List* (Tentative)

H Upmann Coronas Major
08 Cohiba Siglo VI
09 Ramon Allones Special Select
08 Trinidad Reyes
08 Trinidad Coloniales
09 Romeo Y Julieta Coronitas
H Upmann Magnum 46
09 Cohiba Siglo II
08 Bolivar Belicosos Finos
Carlos Fernandez Custom Roll
09 Punch Royal Corona
09 Bolivar Royal Corona
H Upmann Magnum 48 EL
Hoyo de Monterrey Robusto
Montecristo Robusto
2003 Cohiba Reserva Seleccion (Robusto)
Cuaba Exclusivos
Diplomáticos No.4
Cohiba Behike 52
Johnny O Custom Roll
Vegas Robaina Familiar
San Cristóbal de La Habana Oficios
09 Cohíba Secretos Maduro 5
El Rey del Mundo Choix Suprême
Fonseca No. 1

I've tried to cover all ranges of prices in the pass. Though I will try and post an approx price for all the sticks once final to help the noobs to get an idea of what the cigars are worth to make it easy when trying to decide on puts and takes.

Thoughts on the cigar gents?

Also the herf a dor is en route, so should be here by Wednesday to use for the cigar pass. I will be stopping by my local B&M to pick up some humidpaks for the pass as well.


----------



## swingerofbirches

Great list, David!


----------



## CeeGar

Looks like an awesome set of smokes, David.


----------



## BDog

Great list :tu


----------



## Short and Sweet

I would second the others, should be fun.


----------



## Zfog

If there is room, throw me in there!


----------



## Poneill272

Zfog said:


> If there is room, throw me in there!


Agreed!! Send him a PM and tell him why u missed out.

Great job so far David!!!


----------



## Habano

Zfog said:


> If there is room, throw me in there!


Welcome aboard. Please shoot me a PM with your full name and address and I'll work you into the pass order. Thanks!


----------



## Rock31

Since the herf a dor is in there you may want to add insurance on the pass as well, just a thought 

Nice job and have fun, when my collection grows I will jump on the next pass!


----------



## EricF

Great job Dave!! Nice looking selection to get us started!


----------



## HydroRaven

What a lineup!

Although it will probably be a completely different animal once it gets to me, I am really looking forward to this.


----------



## austintxeric

Wow, looks good! There are so many there that I have been wanting to try. Hopefully I can add something decent to the mix!


----------



## BDog

Rock31 said:


> Since the herf a dor is in there you may want to add insurance on the pass as well, just a thought
> 
> Nice job and have fun, when my collection grows I will jump on the next pass!


USPS will not cover a loss on tobacco so its kinda pointless to elect for insurance unless its to cover the Herf A Dor. Then that adds to the cost of the shipment for every member of the pass. Just sayin,


----------



## Rock31

Ya you're right, carry on


----------



## KcJason1

Can I get the last spot if it's still open?

Just saw this... Pm sent.


----------



## WhoDat

That's a great selection of sticks! Can't wait for the fun to begin!


----------



## Habano

*OFFICIAL PASS LIST AND ORDER*

Mhouser7
Zeb Zoober
Son of Thor
BDog
Vicini
austintxeric
WhoDat
bdw1984
EricF
mvorbrodt
CeeGar
JGD
bigmanfromou
TrippMc4
Rodeo
Zfog
aea6574
Sarge
Poneill272
dmgizzo
swingerofbirches
shortandsweet
HydroRaven
Starbuck

*PROJECTED LAUCH DATE: MONDAY, APRIL 4TH 2011*


----------



## Zeb Zoober

KcJason1 said:


> Can I get the last spot if it's still open?
> 
> Just saw this... Pm sent.


If you can get in on this, it would make it easy on us here in the KC area. The pass is already scheduled to come my way. We could just hook up at Outlaw Cigar, make our takes and puts, then send it on. It's up to David though.


----------



## KcJason1

Zeb Zoober said:


> If you can get in on this, it would make it easy on us here in the KC area. The pass is already scheduled to come my way. We could just hook up at Outlaw Cigar, make our takes and puts, then send it on. It's up to David though.


That's a great idea.. I just messages him to see if I could get in, since it won't add a extra stop or mess up the pass route.. You could also help me wit my puts and takes.. So hopefully I can get in.. Still waiting to her back..


----------



## Habano

KcJason1 said:


> That's a great idea.. I just messages him to see if I could get in, since it won't add a extra stop or mess up the pass route.. You could also help me wit my puts and takes.. So hopefully I can get in.. Still waiting to her back..


Jason I got your PM. I'm trying to smoke this over. My only reason is I would have to redo the graphics on the map, as well as the logo I created last night for the pass. It took me about two hours to trace the route, then add everyone's night next to their stop.


----------



## zeebra

Zeb Zoober said:


> If you can get in on this, it would make it easy on us here in the KC area. The pass is already scheduled to come my way. We could just hook up at Outlaw Cigar, make our takes and puts, then send it on. It's up to David though.


Just dont forget it like David did at BW3 during the other pass...! :rofl:


----------



## zeebra

Starbuck said:


> *OFFICIAL PASS LIST AND ORDER*
> 
> Mhouser7
> Zeb Zoober
> Son of Thor
> BDog
> Vicini
> austintxeric
> WhoDat
> bdw1984
> EricF
> mvorbrodt
> CeeGar
> JGD
> bigmanfromou
> TrippMc4
> Rodeo
> Zfog
> aea6574
> Sarge
> Poneill272
> dmgizzo
> swingerofbirches
> shortandsweet
> HydroRaven
> Starbuck
> 
> *PROJECTED LAUCH DATE: MONDAY, APRIL 4TH 2011*


Holy mother of Cohiba!! You are one organized/specific sob!!! LOL!!:faint:


----------



## Habano

zeebra said:


> Holy mother of Cohiba!! You are one organized/specific sob!!! LOL!!:faint:


LOL. Bro you know I'm anal about doing things right. I've got a few more surprises up my sleeve for this pass. Keep an eye on it.

:rockon:


----------



## zeebra

Starbuck said:


> LOL. Bro you know I'm anal about doing things right. I've got a few more surprises up my sleeve for this pass. Keep an eye on it.
> 
> :rockon:


Ya I know man. Looks very nice. Unfortunately I'm not part of this as my CC mainly consist of one brand and size...LOL!

Hope the best for the pass and I'll be checking in and out as I'm interested in the puts. Good luck man!


----------



## TrippMc4

David,

Great work! I'm impressed already and the pass hasn't even started yet!


----------



## jaypulay

Wow! Awesome job fellas... will be watching this pass with great curiousity. Good luck! :tu


----------



## Zfog

David you have certainly impressed me! Great job!


----------



## Habano

KcJason1 said:


> That's a great idea.. I just messages him to see if I could get in, since it won't add a extra stop or mess up the pass route.. You could also help me wit my puts and takes.. So hopefully I can get in.. Still waiting to her back..


Ok Jason welcome to the pass. With you we now have a full 25 on the pass list. I'll update the graphics and logos the next couple nights for the pass thread.

As of now the pass sign up list is closed. Thank you to all who have agreed to hop on board the 2011 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass.


----------



## KcJason1

Starbuck said:


> Ok Jason welcome to the pass. With you we now have a full 25 on the pass list. I'll update the graphics and logos the next couple nights for the pass thread.
> 
> As of now the pass sign up list is closed. Thank you to all who have agreed to hop on board the 2011 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass.


Sweet... and thanks... I am excited to be on board.


----------



## Mhouser7

Starbuck said:


> Though I will try and post an approx price for all the sticks once final to help the noobs to get an idea of what the cigars are worth to make it easy when trying to decide on puts and takes.


 That a good idea,,, to save you from about 10 PM's from me!!! hone:hone:hone:hone:hone:hone:hone:hone:hone:hone:


----------



## Habano

Good afternoon gents....

I just wanted to provide everyone with a quick update. Rules for the pass have been set and created. I will be updating the pass map tonight or tomorrow with the addition of Jason. Logo for the pass thread is about 90% complete. List of cigars we will be starting the pass with is posted on page 11 is 99% complete. The herf a dor will be arriving this afternoon for the pass. I will be stopping this weekend to pick up the extra humidpaks for the pass. I will also be creating a spread sheet to track the puts and takes by each member tomorrow night and will be accessible online for everyone. Last, but not least, I will be launching the pass on Monday morning, April 4th which is the start of Masters week.

*I will be creating the pass thread on Friday night that will have full details of the rules, cigar list, map, members list, and links to the appropriate documents for the pass.*

I know many have asked how we will be determining the value of the cigars...below is what I believe will answer a lot of questions. I wanted to post this now and will also be posted with the rules of the pass in the main thread.

3. Value vs. Age vs. Rarity. To determine the value of a Cuban cigar for the pass, we will be using the Cuban Comparison Shopper (click link for access). How do I determine the value of my cigar? You will simply take the average of the highest and lowest price per box and then divide this number by the number of cigars in the box. See example below.

Belicoso Finos	$8.42 (Determined price)

Highest Price:	$226.95

Lowest Price: $195.00

$226.05 + $195.00 = $421.05 / 2 = $210.53 (box) / 25 (cigars) = *$8.42*

As for the age and rarity factor, this will be handled on a case by case basis in the pass. I have selected a few veterans to assist me when it comes to the age and rarity of cigars to help me determine what is a fair value of the cigar. Obviously a 2004 Cohiba Siglo VI is worth more than a 2011 Cohiba Siglo VI.

I understand we have our fair share of new people to Cuban cigars in this pass; this is to be a learning experience for everyone. I will try and be as lenient as possible when it comes to the value of the cigars to give those a chance to try something they would like.

*4. Puts and takes for the Cuban cigar pass will be approved by me with the consideration of advice from the group of selected veteran members if needed. Please post your puts and takes for approval in the pass thread for me to review * (This will be created Friday night).

*Again I will have the full set of rules and all the details for the pass posted this Friday night.*

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Short and Sweet

Sounds good David, looking forward to this getting started, I commend you for all your hard work in this, and as I said before, I hope everyone treats this pass as you are!


----------



## BMack

Dave, just a thought about the age, maybe you could use some math to estimate value. Such as a % of price for the cigar then multiplied by years aged. So, for example a Cohiba Espléndidos would have a per-year aged value more than a Siglo II.

Just a thought to make it easier for you(or more difficult if you hate math, LOL) from a bystander.


----------



## JGD

BMack said:


> Dave, just a thought about the age, maybe you could use some math to estimate value. Such as a % of price for the cigar then multiplied by years aged. So, for example a Cohiba Espléndidos would have a per-year aged value more than a Siglo II.
> 
> Just a thought to make it easier for you(or more difficult if you hate math, LOL) from a bystander.


I like where your head is at. However, the problem with this is that some years were terrible. Because of this, a 2001 cigar may be worth less than a 2009 cigar.


----------



## BMack

JGD said:


> I like where your head is at. However, the problem with this is that some years were terrible. Because of this, a 2001 cigar may be worth less than a 2009 cigar.


Yeah, I meant more of a general guideline moreso than a rock solid guideline. Of course there is room to play with the numbers as necessary.


----------



## Habano

Thanks Ben I appreciate the kind words. I just want to everyone to have fun, expand their knowledge on Cuban cigars, and most of all, snag some cigars you've been wanting to try.

Brian / Jim - You both make valid points. As always, it's impossible to determine the true "value" of a cigar with age on them. It's something that is almost impossible to do. In the instance where we run into an issue with age or rarity, this is where my specially select panel of veterans will try and help me determine a "fair" value of the cigar. If needed, I may ask the rest of the members in the pass to give their thoughts and opinions. In a good way may I remind everyone. I think this is where we all can learn from each other, as well as the veteran members voicing their reasoning for the value of the cigar. Again determining the value of aged and rare Cuban cigars will be a case by case process. So if your coming up in the pass and need to determine the value of an aged or rare Cuban, I'd suggest to go ahead and consider posting your puts and takes so we can let the research begin!

I will tell you, and let's see how many are paying attention this thread, there will be two contests. Yep you read it correctly. One will involve the Masters next week. The second will be a drawing conducted by me. The prizes? Specially selected cigars for the winners, Cuban cigars that is! I will say I am exempt from both contests as its for the members of this pass. Stay tuned for more details.


----------



## Short and Sweet

A pass and two contests?? Anything else you're hiding?? :lol::lol:


----------



## Poneill272

This is gonna be legendary!!!!!


----------



## KcJason1

Holy jeez, Two contest?!?!?!?! What have we gotten ourselves into... This is going to be epic..

Thanks for putting all of this together David...


----------



## WhoDat

Contest in addition to the pass!?! This will be very interesting!


----------



## BDog

Contests are always fun! Cuban Cigars for the winner of said contests is EPIC!


----------



## HydroRaven

I feel like I'm being rewarded for something I didn't do... :dunno:


----------



## Habano

Everyone.....

Please make sure you can access the two documents below. If not, please let me know. Thank you.

*2011 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass List* (This spreadsheet will be used to track puts and takes for the pass)

*Cuban Cigar Shopper Comparison Sheet* (This document you will use to find the average value of your Cuban cigars)


----------



## austintxeric

David, I can reach both! Great job on all of this!


----------



## Habano

austintxeric said:


> David, I can reach both! Great job on all of this!


Awesome! I don't suspect anyone to have issues accessing the links, but you never know. I thought if I was able to provide the documents online and links to them, it would be a lot easier for everyone to see and use as well. Thank you sir!


----------



## WhoDat

No problems accessing the pages here.


----------



## Vicini

Both show fine on the phone so I'm sure they'll show on the desktop also


----------



## HydroRaven

That is an awesome list! I wonder who will go for that reserva and what they will trade it for.


----------



## bdw1984

HydroRaven said:


> That is an awesome list! I wonder who will go for that reserva and what they will trade it for.


shhhhhh


----------



## Short and Sweet

HydroRaven said:


> That is an awesome list! I wonder who will go for that reserva and what they will trade it for.


I have always wanted to get my hands on one; but doesn't look like it'll be me, nothing close to that price range in my stash!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Starbuck said:


> Everyone.....
> 
> Please make sure you can access the two documents below. If not, please let me know. Thank you.
> 
> *2011 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass List* (This spreadsheet will be used to track puts and takes for the pass)
> 
> *Cuban Cigar Shopper Comparison Sheet* (This document you will use to find the average value of your Cuban cigars)


_Great job David very nice!
All you noobs could learn something from this man here!
Also pay close attention to the Shopper Comparison list.
There is a world of information.
Many questions can be answered a great resource!
:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:
_


----------



## zeebra

This pass is tooooo organized for me! LOL!!

Looks fantastic David. I'm sure everyone can see all the work you are putting into this. Actually, you are probably smoking a cigar while putting this together, so win win!


----------



## Habano

Aight gents everything is wrapped up and ready to go. Rules are ready to be posted, logo check, map has been updated. Everyone has access to the cigar list for the pass as well as the comparison shopper. Tomorrow night I will create the master pass thread and will have everything posted with all the details in the first couple of posts. I will also be explaining the two contests throughout the pass tomorrow night as well. Look forward to getting this started and launching the pass Monday morning. Thank you all for the kind words and support to create this pass. I wouldn't be able to do it without awesome members like you. Stay tuned for the full store tomorrow night!


----------

